
Ask HN: Windows VPS/dedicated server - codegeek
I have a .NET MVC app that I am looking to deploy. I would love to use Linux to deploy but mono has been a little difficult for me considering my non-existent devops skills.<p>So thinking of using Windows server (2008&#x2F;2012). Looking around online, there isn&#x27;t a whole lot of options but I did find godaddy offering a decent dedicated server plan [0]. Anyone using godaddy for windows server ? Would love to hear from you ?<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.godaddy.com&#x2F;pro&#x2F;windows-dedicated-server<p>Oh, I thought about Azure, appharbor etc but they are just too expensive in the name of PaaS. I also don&#x27;t like that they don&#x27;t give you the same level of freedom to do things.
======
viggity
An azure small VM is $55/month. the same 2gig dedicated host at godaddy is
$200/month. Although azure doesn't include as much space or bandwidth, but
cost is negligible.

I _hate_ devops with a passion. I don't want to deal service packs and
patches, nor dealing with load balancers for the big sites, etc. I deploy
everything to Azure Websites. It is so so cheap. Your app needs to be xcopy
deployable (i.e. you can't rely on any installed components), but that is so
rare anymore, I haven't run into any issues.

See Hanselman's excellent post:
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/PennyPinchingInTheCloudWhenDoA...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/PennyPinchingInTheCloudWhenDoAzureWebsitesMakeSense.aspx)

~~~
mobiplayer
Can't recommend Azure Websites enough. There's even a free tier if you'd like
to have a taste!

------
nreece
I would highly recommend getting a VPS (KVM with SSD) from RamNode:
[http://www.ramnode.com](http://www.ramnode.com)

------
skiltz
Why do you need a VPS? Can you start with shared hosting? I've used
[https://www.softsyshosting.com/windows-
vps/](https://www.softsyshosting.com/windows-vps/) for VPS before with good
results.

------
commiebob
If you're just looking for something to get started and get it out there I
have used kickassvps.com for some sites. Pretty good and starts at $29/month
with full remote desktop access.

------
snehesht
try ovh they're good [http://www.ovh.com/us/dedicated-
servers/enterprise/](http://www.ovh.com/us/dedicated-servers/enterprise/)

------
KhalPanda
Is Bizspark an option?

[http://www.microsoft.com/bizspark/](http://www.microsoft.com/bizspark/)

------
Toast_
I've been using vultr.com for a while and like it so far.

------
codegeek
thx for your answers so far. How about hivelocity.net ? I heard good things
about them so far based on google. Anyone using them ?

